# Anyone feed there P's Pinky Mice at all



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I fed them pinky mice today, 7 for my 4 P's and they seemed to love them. This is the first time and I dont plan on doing it again anytime soon but I wanted to try it. Any one else feed them


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

if they were alive u suck

if dead then gratz i guess


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Dr. Green said:


> if they were alive u suck


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Snake_Eyes said:


> if they were alive u suck











[/quote]

x3


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Sweet man


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Frozen, and go talk to the people who feed live mice and rats and other things to there P's, Not me.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Badrad1532 said:


> Frozen, and go talk to the people who feed live mice and rats and other things to there P's, Not me.


was it very messy? i heard you need to do a full water change after. my roommate was trying to get me to feed my P one (frozen and he has snakes) and i didnt do it.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Badrad1532 said:


> Frozen, and go talk to the people who feed live mice and rats and other things to there P's, Not me.


lots of people think that feeding p's a live mouse is right creul, just because of what the mouse has to go thru and so -on and what not....just the opinions man


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i have fed my rhom pinkies 
before i was a member here
it will not hurt your p's but is NOT recommended


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i did it once got owne din about 3 seconds.

Piranhas digestive system is not meant for mammalian meat, its meant for fish. So it wont digest very well. I thnk it should be ok as a treat though.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

It wasnt messy and It was the first time. I was replying to the person who said if they were alive, you suck. They werent alive, I dont do that. Its cool if someone wants to but I dont.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Badrad1532 said:


> It wasnt messy and It was the first time. I was replying to the person who said if they were alive, you suck. They werent alive, I dont do that. Its cool if someone wants to but I dont.


im the person who said if they were alive you suck....good to hear they were dead :nod:


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> It wasnt messy and It was the first time. I was replying to the person who said if they were alive, you suck. They werent alive, I dont do that. Its cool if someone wants to but I dont.


im the person who said if they were alive you suck....good to hear they were dead :nod:
[/quote]
You're Dr. Green?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I almost fed my piranha a little pinky, alive, but when the guy handed me the little guy in the back, all blind and stuff, I couldn't do it, I handed it back to the guy and said "nah I can't do that" and he was like "they're just gonna get frozen or someone is going to feed them to a snake" and I was like "well i'll let them do it" YAH ME! such a nice guy...lol...but anyways I could see why it's cool, I wouldn't wanna watch that crap, poor little pinky wouldn't even know what was happenin

Kyle


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

As already stated on here, I used to feed my reds pinkies until I read more on this forum. I fed them live... so what?!?... and they seemed to like them, but the bloody mess was... well... a mess. They would rip it in half or so... and eat pieces. NO, the mouse didn't seem to even notice it.







HEEELLOOOOO... they are bred to be fed... do you really think the snakes are nicer to them?


----------



## LJDABEAST13 (Nov 4, 2006)

Rough996 said:


> As already stated on here, I used to feed my reds pinkies until I read more on this forum. I fed them live... so what?!?... and they seemed to like them, but the bloody mess was... well... a mess. They would rip it in half or so... and eat pieces. NO, the mouse didn't seem to even notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im on his side because yeah sooner or later those pinkes will be dead so what you should be able to feed whatever you want to your fish there is no diffrence if they are dead or not.yeah you should not feed it to them but as a treat yeah i just feel that people should not make a big deal about feeding dead or alive i could understand if the animal being feed was raw but it's just a pinkie there are millions of them


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

DATREDFURY13 said:


> yeah i just feel that people should not make a big deal about feeding dead or alive i could understand if the animal being feed was raw


HUH?


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Steelrain said:


> yeah i just feel that people should not make a big deal about feeding dead or alive i could understand if the animal being feed was raw


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> if they were alive u suck
> 
> if dead then gratz i guess


word, thats just cruel, i dont feed live things to fish, not healthy and inhumane


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

inhumanity rocks


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Coinsidence?

I fed my Piranha,s a pinky last night.

I am not here to argue about it, find out if it is wrong or anything of the sort,

I used a pinky because a real mouse has hairs and things and i thought the pinky would be cleaner!

i didnt feed my P,s for 3 days and then put in a little pinky and it was gone in seconds, NO MESS, well..........................

ok, alittle mess, but not too much

And it made my P's look lively.


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

I used to feed mine live mice... big mice. But last time I bought mice to feed my p's.... something about the mice were too cute, and I just couldnt do it.







So I ended up keeping both mice. One of which turned out to be a f*cking asshole, biting me and my son all the time, so I threw his ass outside to go live the life of a real mouse. Even after being bitten by the little bastard, I still couldnt stand to see him torn to shreds. I guess I'm getting soft in my old age.








Here's Ricky Ricotta, the cool one of the two that I kept, and he's made an awesome pet, he sits on my shoulder and checks out my computer screen as we speak.


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

DUDE THATS AWESOME! I used to have two Albino Lab Mice when i was like 10 and they ended up breeding so in the end i had like 40 + mice lol and as for feeding them to my p... there is no way im going to feed a live mouse to my rhom im sorry i just cant do it i have no problems seeing someone bleed in my hands i would care but i just cant see animals get hurt...so i say







to pinky feeding!!!


----------



## smitty81 (Feb 12, 2007)

i fed mine a little pinky and it was also gone in seconds, so i starved him for about 3 days and tried to feed a full grown white mouse but he did not like it. I dont think that he liked the hair?


----------



## smitty81 (Feb 12, 2007)

i fed mine a little pinky and it was also gone in seconds, so i starved him for about 3 days and tried to feed a full grown white mouse but he did not like it. I dont think that he liked the hair?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Its cruel to feed your P pinkies because it will take all of 5 seconds for them to die. Instead - let the shop stick them in the freezer so that their heart slowly freezes to a stop?


----------



## smitty81 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whall Banner said:


> Its cruel to feed your P pinkies because it will take all of 5 seconds for them to die. Instead - let the shop stick them in the freezer so that their heart slowly freezes to a stop?


Its "CRUEL" ---------HELLO-------- Do you people work for peta? YOU OWN PIRANHA'S!!!!!!!!!
What do you think they eat in the wild? Well i can tell you that they dont eat plants. They are carnivorous fish, they eat birds, fish and other living breathing animals. Its called nature, it's not inhumane. If you think feeding them live food is cruel then go get a beta, guppies or maby nice goldfish. With respect to all of you animal lovers, this is just the way of life. This is how they surrvived in nature.


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

yea i jut fed mine some fuzzies not a mess at all same as some shrimp or a fish fellet


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

I have feed mine dead mice from mouse traps before and they seemed to like them... Have not tried the live ones yet but want to someday!


----------



## pkj099 (Feb 14, 2007)

MB BOYS said:


> I have feed mine dead mice from mouse traps before and they seemed to like them... Have not tried the live ones yet but want to someday!


awesome lol

i dont think there is anything wrong with it, like was said, its a natural behavior......

i say whoever wants to do it to go for it! and post a video lol


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

MB BOYS said:


> I have feed mine dead mice from mouse traps before and they seemed to like them... Have not tried the live ones yet but want to someday!


mice/rats carry a lot of nast virus' so i would stop doing that IMO. just go to the store n buy them if u must but trust me wild mice are DIRTY!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

smitty81 said:


> Its cruel to feed your P pinkies because it will take all of 5 seconds for them to die. Instead - let the shop stick them in the freezer so that their heart slowly freezes to a stop?


Its "CRUEL" ---------HELLO-------- Do you people work for peta? YOU OWN PIRANHA'S!!!!!!!!!
What do you think they eat in the wild? Well i can tell you that they dont eat plants. They are carnivorous fish, they eat birds, fish and other living breathing animals. Its called nature, it's not inhumane. If you think feeding them live food is cruel then go get a beta, guppies or maby nice goldfish. With respect to all of you animal lovers, this is just the way of life. This is how they surrvived in nature.
[/quote]
I don't know what way to take this reply Smitty because I don't think you understood what I was saying. I was trying to say that its less cruel for the pinky to eaten in 5 seconds than to be slowly frozen. Anyway...who gives a F.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

if i was a little mouse id rather get ripped apart in seconds then get frozen,id say gettin frozen is much worst and i dont even know what most of the people are tryn to say because the fuckn mouse has to die one way or another(think about it)


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

scrofano1 said:


> I have feed mine dead mice from mouse traps before and they seemed to like them... Have not tried the live ones yet but want to someday!


mice/rats carry a lot of nast virus' so i would stop doing that IMO. just go to the store n buy them if u must but trust me wild mice are DIRTY!
[/quote]

Yea very true... It was a long time ago when I did it but next time will for sure buy them from store!


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

lol. well just trying to save you some P's! but if they wernt dirty that would have been a great idea!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I fed mice to three large RBs I used to have. After they digest them you have hair floating everywhere in your tank. The worst part of it is that decaying mammal makes the water in your tank smell something awful! Definitely did water change after that! So it is not reccomended unless you want to do an untimely water change. The guy at the lfs told me not to for these reasons, but I was foolish and didn't listen.


----------

